# Interesting Projection numbers (Analysis)



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2016)

I sat through an ANSYS AIM presentation and this was one of their slides.  I don't see this coming to fruition the way they seem to think.  But it is food for thought.


----------

